# Asus rt-n56u Problem



## Michixxx (5. April 2012)

Hei!

Ich bin nun Besitzer des Asus rt-n56u. Hab ihn gleich ausgepackt und wie im Handbuch beschrieben angeschalten. Nachdem der Router ans Stromnetzt komm, sollte man den Router mit dem mitgelieferten Ethernet-Kabel mit einem Pc verbind. Dann sollten die Lampen des Lan-Ports leuchten! Das tuts bei mir aber nicht! Hab mit anderem Kabel und unterschiedlichen PC versucht, aber vergebens. Komisch ist auch, dass nach dem einstecken, die Betriebs-LED blinkt. In Youtube-Videos leuchtet die aber durchgehend. Habe bereits Restet!

Hoffe das mir einer helfen kann!

Michi


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. April 2012)

An welchem LAN-Port hast du denn den PC angeschlossen?
Und welches Modem verwendest du?


----------



## Michixxx (6. April 2012)

Ja, hab ich am Pc angschlossen, damit ich dann das Webinterface über den Browser zur Konfiguration aufrufen kann.(Lan-Port 1) Modem hängt noch gar keins dran, da man das laut Handbuch erst nachdem die lan-led leuchtet machen soll.


----------



## Leutnix (31. Oktober 2013)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem *ASUS RT-N56U*. Dieses aüßert sich folgendermaßen:
Ich habe den W-Lan Router wie im Handbuch beschrieben angeschlossen und eingestellt.
Nun funktioniert zwar das W-Lan, allerdings beträgt die Reichweite nur ca. 3 Meter.
Hat jemand das selbe Problem oder kann mir jemand helfen ?

Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus für eure Antworten,
Leutnix


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2013)

Hast du schon ein Firmwareupdate gemacht?
Für den Router gab es schon zig verschiedene Firmwares von Asus wo immer wieder was verbessert wurde und Bugfixes dabei sind.


----------



## Leutnix (31. Oktober 2013)

Guten Tag Abductee,

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Ja, die Firmware ist auf dem neusten Stand.
Allerdings muss ich die Beschreibung meines Problems etwas modifizieren:
Die Reichweite ist nur in so fern ein Problem, als das Geräte den W-LAN Router zwar erkennen (hierbei auch nur wenn diese bereits eingespeichert sind) allerdings nicht darauf zugreifen können.
Hast du 'ne Idee was dabei das Problem sein könnte ? 

Leutnix


----------



## Mewtos (31. Oktober 2013)

@ Michixxx

Gerät defekt, zum Händler zurück!


----------



## Abductee (31. Oktober 2013)

Absolut nicht, das kann auch andere Gründe haben.
Der Fernseher kann kein WLAN N oder 5GHz.
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit meiner PS3 oder meinem WLAN-Radio.
Das b/g Protect hat bei mir überhaupt nicht geholfen, bzw. gabs massive Hänger.

Schalt mal zum testen auf den G-Standard um, das müsste im Menü "Legacy" heißen und als Kanal die Nummer 3 mit einer Breite von 20MHz.


----------



## Leutnix (31. Oktober 2013)

Doch, der Fernseher kann WLAN und ist auch über ein LAN Kabel mit dem ASUS Router verbunden.
Ich habe auch eine PS3, allerdings hat diese keine Verbindung zum Internet. Ein WLAN-Radio ist nicht vorhanden.

Ich werde das mit dem G-Standart morgen mal probieren und dann wieder hier schreiben ob's funktioniert hat.


----------

